# KentDog is BULKING



## KentDog (Oct 22, 2005)

I am currently at 160 pounds even looking to lean bulk to 175 in the next 3-4 months. The newest picture in my gallery was taken several days ago (not sure of current BF%). I am officially starting my bulk tomorrow, since I did a lot of partying last night (10 beers plus unhealthy eating throughout most of the day) and plan to drink later tonight at my brother???s kegger.

Supplements I will be using:
- Optimum Nutrition???s Opti-Men Multi
- Optimum Nutrition???s 100% Whey Protein
- Bulk Nutrition???s Creatine Ethyl Ester powder
- Sam???s Club Omega-3 Fish Oil caps

I was thinking about getting dextrose for my post workout shake as well, what do you guys think? Initially I was planning on drinking some Gatorade before my PWO shake to insulin spike but my room mates keep stealing my Gatorade. Other supplement I am considering are Maltodextrin and some kind of Casein Protein (having a hard time deciding which brand to go with, planning to only use for bedtime meal).

I am keeping the same workout split I have been using for my cut, which is:

*Day 1* - Legs, Abs
*Day 2* - Back
_Off_
*Day 3* - Chest, Delts, Triceps
*Day 4 * - Biceps, Forearms
_Off
Off_

I work my hams with back day.

I am debating whether or not I should do some cardio while bulking or not. I ended my last cut at around 2000 calories/day and will up it to 2400 for the next two weeks or so to maintain. I quit cutting about a month earlier than I had planned since my new girlfriend which I have been dating for five weeks so far has really been fucking up my diet and workout routine (taking me to all you can eat buffets, convincing me to candy-binge with her, making me miss my workouts, etc.). I figure the last five weeks have been hindered and the next four would have been as well so I quit cutting early and decided to bulk (hopefully on the most part, clean).

I will post a rough outline of my diet soon, as well as a more comprehensive look at my workout routine.

*ANY COMMENTS APPRECIATED!*


----------



## KentDog (Nov 6, 2005)

Just got back from the gym and finishing up my usual strawberries, oats and whey protein shake. It was chest, delts, and tris today.. the workout was mediocre, as I definitely could have pushed heavier weight but chose not to.

CHEST
*Bench Press* - 1x10@135 (warmup set), 1x5@185, 1x5@205, 1x3@215
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x6@45, 1x6@50, 1x6@55
*DB Flies* - 2x8@30

I definitely cheated myself on the incline benching.. I could have done all three sets at 65 pounds (each dumbbell), but went really lazy today. For some reason I just really hate going heavy with dumbbells.. maybe because it???s a pain on my wrists to get them up, and I hate dropping them down after a set. I will go with higher weight next time.

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise* - 1x6@30, 1x6@35, 1x6@40
*Lateral Raises* - 2x5@20

Again, I felt like I cheated myself on the dumbbell pressing, as I could have gone heavier. I wanted to do another set of lateral raises too, but I rushed deltoids as I was kind of crunched for time (I keep my workouts under an hour to save on parking cost).

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* superset w/ *CG Bench Press * - 1x6@65, 1x5@75 (skullcrushers), followed with CG Bench Press till failure

I did a quick set of dips (non-weighted) before heading out the door, but I would have liked to also have done a superset or two of cable extensions. Again, was crunched for time.

Total workout time was about *55 minutes*.

My *pre-workout meal * consisted of the following:
- [Multi]
- Pear
- Brown Rice (2 servings)
- Chicken Breast (large, I estimate apx. 200g)
- [CEE]

My *post-workout meal*:
- [CEE]
- Oats (1 cup)
- Frozen Strawberries (estimate apx. 120g)
- [Whey Protein] (1.25 scoops)

Deciding what I should eat as my *Post-PWO* meal. Will probably go with some brown rice (2 servings), chicken breast (large), a spoonful of natural peanut butter, and [Fish Caps](3).


----------



## KentDog (Nov 6, 2005)

My diet has been a bit off lately. For one, I haven't been able to weigh out my meals since one of my room mate's friends stole my digital weight scale and won't fess up to it  (damn thing cost me over $40), so I have been estimating everything, which sucks because I have been in the increasing calories phase (I think I am up to around 3,000 calories at the moment). Good thing I am young. Secondly, my girlfriend is messing with my diet again . She wanted to go back to my hometown this weekend, so I took her. Whenever I am back, I always run into friends out and about, usually working. We went to the mall and passed by the food court, and a friend of mine who works at SBarro???s (this greasy pizza joint) called out to me and hooked us up with a crazy amount of free food (filled up a bag full of just garlic breadsticks, probably over 30 of them [just dumped the tray right in], gave us sodas, pizzas, and these fat hot pocket looking things). Well since I am not one to turn down free food and have low self-control when it comes to tasty foods, we finished most of it and what I didn???t make my girlfriend take home with her, I donated to one of my roommates (ironically, the roommate whose friend robbed my digital weight scale). We also ate a ton of Skittles that night, too, on top of some cherry wine we had earlier. So that was Friday, I think I am just now done recuperating from all that binging. It???s a good thing I didn???t hang out with my girlfriend much yesterday, since all I did was a crazy amount of farting.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 7, 2005)

Another mediocre workout today, this time on biceps and forearms, a short workout day. My overall mood today was pretty shitty; very tired and totally under target calorie intake. I went to bed yesterday around 3am, and then my girlfriend stopped by my place this morning at 8am, and I haven???t slept since. She stayed over until 3pm, except for a one-hour period where she had a class, but I still had to drop her off and pick her up, so more time out of my pocket. Whenever she is over, I don???t eat as *often * as I should, delaying or missing meals.. it sucks.

So today???s workout looked like this:

BICEPS
*Standing BB Curls* - 1x8@65 (warmup), 1x6@75, 1x5@80
*Incline DB Curls* - 2x8@25, 1x5@30
*Hammer Curls * - 1x5@30

FOREARMS
*Reverse Preacher Curls* - 1x8@55, 1x7@55
*Bar & Rope Roll* - 1 set, up and down 3 times with 5 pounds

I didn???t plan on doing so many sets of incline dumbbell curls, but I was going at such low intensity I felt like I was just wasting my time, and I probably was since I didn???t go as heavy as I should have. I also did 5 pounds less than last week on my final set of standing barbell curls, which upsets me a little bit. No big deal though, I???ll bump it back up next week. Just overall really tired today and didn???t eat as much as I should have. I figure I???ll just eat a shitton of brown rice in my Post-PWO meal, with some eggs.

I also did some light tricep and shoulder exercises as active recovery for yesterday.. I think tomorrow I???ll get my girl to give me a massage. For triceps I did one superset of tricep cable extension (rope) with reverse tricep cable extensions at light weight. For shoulders, I did a light set of rotator cuff exercises and a light set of cable lateral raises.

Total workout time was about *35 minutes*, a little longer than usual bicep/forearm days.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 9, 2005)

LEGS today! I don???t hate doing legs, but I definitely feel it???s one of my weaknesses.

I know the theme of this journal is getting a little repetitive, but yup.. mood today going into the gym was tired.. didn???t really want to lift but was there because I didn???t want to miss the workout. I feel bad going to workout knowing I have an exam tomorrow morning that I should be studying for instead, but I know if I would have skipped the workout, I would have felt worse. Going into this workout tired, the numbers weren???t as good as I would have liked.

LEGS
*Squat* - 1x10@135 _ATG squats _ (warmup), _Parallel_: 1x5@225, 1x5@255, 1x5@275
*Leg Extension * - 1x8@25 (warmup), 1x6@30, 2x6@35
*Standing Calf Raises* (Smith Machine) - 1x10@140, 1x10@160, 1x10@180, 1x8@180

ABS
*Weighted Decline Crunches* (all using a 25 pound plate against chest) - 2x10, 1x8
*Hanging Leg Lifts* superset with *Hanging Knee Raises * - 2 x point of failure
*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 2x8+@135

I just want to explain the numbers on the *Leg Extension * and *Standing Calf Raises*. At my current gym, we have this weird (weird to me) leg extension machine that doesn???t use cables, so I am still trying to get used to it. I am going to increase the weight next week because it was noticeably too light this week. And the weight I have noted is the amount of weight (in plates) per leg, not total.. I???m not *that  * big of a wuss, I???m only mediocre-wussy. As for the standing calf raises, I did them on a Smith Machine, so the weight is not including the bar. I know the numbers look really low on these too, but I do them really slow, holding them at the top and bottoms for at least two seconds. I think I???m going to increase the weight on these next week as well. Also should add that I do the hanging leg lifts and hanging knee raises right after a set of either weighted decline crunches or kneeling cable crunches.

I think I???m going to need to up the intensity on my leg workouts from now on. I don???t feel as if I???m giving it 100%.

Total workout time was about *45 minutes*.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 11, 2005)

Today???s workout (which was supposed to be done yesterday) wasn???t too bad considering I went in really tired again. I had two exams this morning, and one yesterday morning, so I have been really sleep deprived this entire week. I also had not eaten that well earlier in the day, since right after the exams, I had a student government meeting which lasted over an hour. I had a couple of mini sub sandwiches there, and didn???t get to eat again until 3.5 hours later (girlfriend was over waiting for me). After that meal, I went straight to the gym.

BACK
*Pullups* - 10 slow ones for warm-up
*Lat Pulldown * - _wide-grip_: 1x6@110, 1x6@120; _close-grip_: 1x6@130
*Stiff-Legged Deadlifts* - 1x8@185 (warmup), 1x6@225, 1x5@225, 1x6@225
*Bentover Row * - 3x6@105
*Seated Row* - _close-grip_: 1x8@85, 1x8@100; _wide-grip_: 1x12@70
*Pullups * - just cranked some out till point of failure while waiting for this kid to get off of the Smith Machine
*Shoulder Shrugs * (Smith Machine): 1x8@110, 1x8@130
*Behind the Back Shoulder Shrugs* (Smith Machine): 1x5@110

HAMSTRINGS
*Leg Curls* (non-cable) - 1x8@55, 1x6@65, 1x6@60

I hate the fact that I don???t do much weight on SLDLs. It???s not that my back can???t handle the weight, it???s that my forearms can???t handle the weight; the bar is always slipping out of my hand. It???s very annoying. Bentover rows, I feel I should have done them with at least 115 pounds (last week???s ending weight), but really didn???t have it in me today. Seated Row, I???m going to use more weight next week; I was definitely slacking here.

I was very unhappy about how my workout ended, since I look forward to doing shrugs on the Smith Machine on back days (I look forward to back days period, and the DOMS that comes with it). I was very unhappy about how my workout ended because I had to wait forever for the Smith Machine (some kid was squatting a plate on each side with it; I???m pretty sure he did at least five sets). While waiting, I did a set of pull-ups till failure. When I finally got on the Smith Machine, I had to hurry it up or I would have missed the bus. I pumped out 3 sets with probably about 30 seconds rest time after the first, and almost no rest time after the second, so it was like supersetting the 2nd and 3rd sets (third set was behind the back shrugs).

I wasn???t watching the clock too closely today, so I can???t recall how long my workout took. I???d estimate it was about *45-50 minutes*.

Oh well, all in all, not too bad of a workout for being dead tired. Hopefully I can pick up the slack next week. Tonight is looking boring.. My girlfriend is in Michigan for the weekend and I really don???t feel like boozing, so I???m probably going to stay in and masturbate to some of that porn Hank posted in Open Chat.

Looking forward to Chest/Delts/Tris on either Sunday or Monday, whichever will work out better for me schoolwise for the rest of the week.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty decent workout today. I went in a little tired, but not as bad as last week. It was also really shitty out and I had to walk/jog in the rain (then snow) to and from the gym. STILL, a lot of numbers are up from last week.

CHEST
*Bench Press * - 1x12@135 (warmup set), 1x6@195, 1x5@205, 1x3@215
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x6@55, 1x6@60
*DB Flies * - 1x8@30, 1x6@35

I didn???t take as long of a break between sets this week; don???t know if it affected my numbers in any way. Incline bench, I know last week I said I could have done all sets at 65, but damn, those dumbbells are hard to get up and are hard on my wrists. I might just do sets at 60 for a while, or maybe do incline first and try 65s (don???t know if the flat bench is fatiguing me to the point where it would affect my incline numbers); we???ll see. Dumbbell flies: I am debating on whether or not I should do these at 35 or try for heavier weight.

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise* - 1x6@35, 1x6@40, 1x6@45
*Lateral Raises * - 2x6@20

I was very tired after working the chest. I can???t help but feel I could have went to at least 50 on the Dumbbell presses, but I have not tried them at that weight yet. Maybe next week.

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* superset w/ *CG Bench Press * - 2x6@75 (skullcrushers), followed with CG Bench Press till failure (each set)
*Cable Extension* (rope) superset w/ *Reverse Cable Extensions/Pull * (rope) superset w/ *Dips*

A little crunched for time again toward the end of my workout, since I had a class coming up and needed to run back, eat, and shower first (I was actually one minute late, and that???s with jogging part of the way). I always feel like I am neglecting my triceps a little bit. Like I would always feel as if I should have done a set or two more. Two sets of skullcrushers superset with close grip bench till failure was pretty much all I did for triceps today. Before heading out the door, I did a quick set of cable extensions superset with reverse cable extensions superset with dips. At the end, I could only pull off 3 dips.

Overall pretty happy with today???s workout, since a lot of numbers went up from last week???s. Looking forward to next week???s Chest/Delts/Tris workout.

_I should also note that today's workout (Monday, 11-14-2005) was done around 2:30pm-3:30pm and not this late. I am just now getting around to posting._


----------



## KentDog (Nov 15, 2005)

Surprisingly, today???s numbers are not as good as last week???s, and I was in a much better mood today   . The fact that I only got four hours of sleep this morning may have contributed to it.

BICEPS
*Standing BB Curls* - 1x10@65 (warmup), 1x6@75, 1x5@80
*Incline DB Curls* - 3x6@25

FOREARMS
*Reverse Preacher Curls * - 1x8@55, 1x7@55
*Bar & Rope Roll * - 1 set, up and down 3 times with 5 pounds

Total workout time was under *30 minutes*.

I didn???t do as many sets today as last bicep/forearm day, and didn???t go as heavy on incline dumbbell curls. I also didn???t do any hammer curls this week. Despite worse numbers, I still feel I got a great workout, mainly because the last set of standing barbell curls killed me, and I really had to push myself on the final reps of the other exercises.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 23, 2005)

It has been over a week since my last workout. I have stopped eating completely clean since then and have boozed on four of the eight days before today???s workout. I have been spending a lot of time with my girlfriend is why. Yesterday was probably the worst day (next to last Friday when I got totally shitfaced), healthwise, as I drank a little bit and had absolutely no self-control when eating. I pretty much ate continuously throughout the whole day as there was always good food around. I ate a lot of junk food (smores, cookies, muffins, brownies, stuffing) and some healthy foods (turkey, chicken, homemade from scratch mashed potatoes and gravy, dinner rolls w/ gravy, etc.). No big deal though, I like binging every once in a while, it makes me feel ???normal??? when I don???t have to keep an eye out for calories and the types of foods I???m eating.

For the first day back in the gym, I chose to do Legs/Abs. I decided to take it easy today as it was the first workout in over a week, so the numbers were noticeably lower today than last leg/ab day, and I did not try to increase any weights as I had originally planned to.

LEGS
*Squat * - 1x8@185 (warmup), 1x6@225, 1x6@255, 1x6@265
*Leg Extension* - 1x6@60, 2x6@70
*Standing Calf Raises* (Smith Machine) - 1x10@140, 1x10@160, 1x8@160

ABS
*Weighted Decline Crunches* (using a 25 pound plate against chest) - 1x10, 1x6
*Hanging Leg Lifts* superset with *Hanging Knee Raises * - 2 x point of failure
*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 1x10@110, 2x10@120

Starting today I am going to try to get back into routine, even working out tomorrow (Thanksgiving). Gotta say though, I don???t think I???m going to be able to keep as close of an eye on my calorie intake as usual until next Monday when school starts back up (that???s when I estimate all the Thanksgiving leftovers will be gone).

Total workout time today was about *40 minutes*.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 24, 2005)

BACK
*Lat Pulldown* - _wide-grip_: 1x6@110, 1x6@120; _close-grip_: 1x7@130
*Stiff-Legged Deadlifts* - 1x8@185 (warmup), 2x6@225
*Bentover Row* - 2x6@105, 1x6@110
*Seated Row* - _close-grip_: 1x7@110, 1x7@115; _wide-grip_: 1x10@85
*Shoulder Shrugs * (Smith Machine): 3x8@130
*Behind the Back Shoulder Shrugs* (Smith Machine): 1x8@110

HAMSTRINGS
*Leg Curls * (non-cable) - 1x8@55, 2x6@60

Total workout time today was about *50 minutes*.

Had a hard time doing SLDL today, as my lower back, legs, and abs were somewhat sore from legs and abs yesterday; bentover rows could have been better as well. I was tired in the beginning of my workout; I should have done some pull-ups to warm up, but I forgot as I was thinking about Thanksgiving dinner tonight and day-after Thanksgiving shopping tomorrow morning the whole time. My lower back kind of hurts right now which is probably not a good thing. I think I should stop doing back after legs/abs; maybe swap back day with biceps/forearms day. I should put at least a day between the two. Either way, I think I???m going to drop weight on SLDL next week and focus 100% on perfect form and crank out more reps at lighter weight.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 24, 2005)

Kent, it is going to be very hard for you to make progress, much less achieve your goal, with all of the negative influences around you. Your girlfriend and your other buddies are very destructive( I would not call people who steal my stuff or insist that I have to get shitfaced drunk every weekend to be my "friends). If I were you, I would decide which is more important   and if it is to build a better physique, then I would get rid of these other bad influences plus begin practicing better self discipline.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 27, 2005)

*MY FIRST COMMENT!!*

Oh happy day! I was beginning to think everyone on this board hated me or something 

Hi, Egoatdoor 
You???re totally right about some of the outside distractions in my life, especially my girlfriend. She was in Chicago for Thanksgiving, came back with all this junk food, candy and sugar loaded drinks. Get this, she said to me she was thinking about ripping off the nutritional labels because she knew I would look at them and refuse to eat the candy! ! What a girl! She is always making it hard for me to follow my strict diet, but hey, that???s life.

About the guy who stole my digital scale, he is definitely NOT a friend; I don???t even know him. He???s a friend of one of my room mates, who I have started to like less and less by the day (he steals my food and never cleans up after himself). I have really cut back on drinking since the summer, but it is hard to never do it during the school year. However, having a girlfriend has helped keep it down, since we hang out together over weekends, and she isn???t the huge party girl type as a lot of my exes are. Without a girl, the boys are always there to pressure me to drink, and with no one to spend time with, turning down a night out partying is hard to do.

Tonight???s workout:

CHEST
*Bench Press* - 1x10@135 (warmup set), 1x6@185, 1x6@205, 1x3@215
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x6@55, 2x6@60
*DB Flies* - 1x7@30

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise* - 2x6@40, 1x6@45
*Lateral Raises* - 1x6@20, 1x4@20 SS reps till failure @15

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers * superset w/ *CG Bench Press * - 1x6@65 (warmup), 2x6@75 (skullcrushers), followed with CG Bench Press till failure (each set)

I had so much energy after my second set of bench press, I probably should have tried to go for more reps. During set #3, I got the target three reps pretty easily, but probably would have needed help going for any more reps and I didn???t trust my spotter (some random guy at the gym) so I just stopped at three. I feel I should have tried for that last one or two, but I pictured my spotter jerking up the bar if I was going slow. Incline bench killed me; I was dead tired after finishing all three sets, so I chose to only do one set of flies.

A little disappointed with my delt work today. I really had to push myself for the last two reps of dumbbell press, and I didn???t get as many reps out as I wanted to on laterals. I did set #2 right after doing my last set of skullcrushers (supersetted with CG bench), so I didn???t get out as many reps as I had wanted, due to no rest between sets. I was so disappointed I just grabbed some 15 pounders and did some more laterals till failure.

I would have liked to do some cable work for triceps, but I was crunched for time so I cut my triceps workout short.

Total workout time today was about *50 minutes*.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 28, 2005)

Thought I should post my diet, as I haven???t done so yet. Here is a screencap of the spreadsheet I use to track my calorie intake (for yesterday):






http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7564/spreadsheet24sc.jpg

Meal #4 is not a typical meal, as I was in a hurry to eat before heading out and had two leftover hardboiled eggs from yesterday morning. The oats, cottage cheese, whey, milk, and olive oil (in the same meal) were used to make a shake since I did not have the time to cook a chicken breast as I normally would have. Everything else is pretty typical. Bedtime meal was also a shake (but this is normal). The only thing I can think of that may need changing is maybe more fat overall, saturated fats closer to 25% of overall fat, and perhaps more carbs in Meal #5.

Any thoughts on my diet?

Also thought I should note, for breakfast, I have marked down 6.75 Egg Whites. Just to clarify, I mark this when the hardboiled egg blows up when I am boiling them and then parts of the whites fall into the sink when I am draining the water from the pot, therefore I don???t get to consume an entire egg white. That???s why I marked it down as 6.75 instead of a whole number.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 29, 2005)

Yesterday???s workout:

BICEPS
*Chin-ups * - 1x15@bodyweight
*Standing BB Curls * - 1x6@65, 1x6@75, 1x3@75
*Incline DB Curls* - 2x6@25, 1x6@30

FOREARMS
*Reverse Preacher Curls * - 1x7@55, 1x6@55

*Chin-ups* - 1x7@bodyweight

I think I got a pretty decent workout yesterday, although the numbers look terrible in comparison to previous weeks. I???m not sure if it was because I warmed up with chin-ups or if it was because my forearms were somewhat sore from chest/delts/tris the day before; could have been a combination of both. After doing chin-ups, I did standing barbell curls. My arms were so fatigued from the chin-ups that my normal warm-up set ending up being more of a working set. I think for next week I???m going to save the chin-ups for last, doing a set till failure at the end of my workout. Today???s my day off. Going to spend some time with the girlfriend and _maybe _ catch up on some homework.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 4, 2005)

Damn, I just remembered how shitty finals week and the week leading up to finals week was. Took almost another entire week off lifting again; second time in less than a month’s span. I’ve been feeling so lazy lately. The shitty weather and crappy driving conditions don’t help either.

Today, I lowered my usual weight for squats and kind of focused on going deeper than usual. Everything else pretty much stayed the same as last Legs / Abs day.

LEGS
*Squat *- 1x10@135 _ATG _(warmup), _Parallel_: 1x7@225, 2x7@245
*Leg Extension* - 3x7@35
*Standing Calf Raises* (Smith Machine) - 1x10@140, 1x10@160, 1x10@180, 1x8@180

ABS
*Weighted Decline Crunches *(using a 25 pound plate against chest) - 2x10, 1x3
*Hanging Leg Lifts *superset with *Hanging Knee Raises *- 2 x point of failure
*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 2x8+@135

Total workout time today was about *40-45 minutes*.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 6, 2005)

Very tired today. Spent most of the day with the girlfriend, then had a night class. Funny+Lame story, I did some unplanned cardio tonight since I locked myself out of my room and therefore didn’t get a chance to drive to class (no car keys). I ran the whole way there and back with my bookbag since it was about 5 degrees out (no exaggeration). When I got to class, I blew my nose and it was bloody; it was so cold out. After the whole locking myself out incident, I didn’t feel much like working out, but my girlfriend convinced me to since I had been bitching about slacking lately. Hit the gym at about 9:50pm, the latest I’ve worked out in a while. I dropped the weight on SLDL since I strained my back somewhat last time I did them.. went easy on it tonight.

BACK
*Pullups* - 8 slow ones for warm-up
*Lat Pulldown* - _wide-grip_: 1x7@110, 1x6@120; _close-grip_: 1x6@130
*Stiff-Legged Deadlifts* - 1x8@135 (warmup), 3x6@185
*Bentover Row* - 3x6@105
*Seated Row* - _close-grip_: 2x6@100; _wide-grip_: 1x6@85
*Shoulder Shrugs* (Smith Machine): 3x8@130

HAMSTRINGS
*Leg Curls *(non-cable) - 1x8@55, 2x6@60

Total workout time today was about *40 minutes*.

I am thinking about switching up my chest/delts/tris day to focusing primarily on delts and tris, and doing little or no chest work. I feel like my arms, tris specifically, have been lagging lately since my chest/delts/tris workout sticks them on the end and a lot of days I don't really do much specifically for tris. Perhaps I will just flip the order of when I do the exercises. Delts / heavy tris / light chest.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 7, 2005)

So I switched up the order of my Chest/Delt/Tris routine today. Today’s order was Delts/Tris/Chest. I started with some rotator cuff exercises on the cable crossover machine, then hit the dumbbell presses. I threw in some front DB raises after I did lateral raises to hit the anterior delt, since I wasn’t going to do much benching/pushing today.

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise* - 2x6@45, 1x8@45
*Lateral Raises* - 3x6@20
*Front DB Raises* - 1x6@20/ea

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers *- 1x8@65 (warmup), 3x6@75 superset w/ *CG bench *@ same weight, 10 slow reps per set
*Tricep Extensions* (cable, straightbar) - 1x8@100, 1x6@110

CHEST
*Incline Bench *- 1x8@115, 1x6@115

Total workout time today was about *45 minutes*.

Overall, I was very happy with the switch in routine. I think next time I may do some DB flies for chest or perhaps some dips last thing before heading out, as I didn’t do much direct chest work today (but that was the plan). Damn, my tris were so fatigued by the time I was attempting incline that I could barely even do 115! I think I got an excellent Delt and Tri workout today, without feeling at all rushed due to time. I may do this routine for another couple weeks or so, then switch back with chest first.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 18, 2005)

I hadn???t been in the gym in forever till today. I actually wasn???t even planning on lifting today until my girlfriend stood me up (on her birthday) to go out of state with her family for break, earlier than she had expected. Anyway, the main reason for this huge layoff from working out was final exams. During finals week and the week leading up to finals week, my diet had really suffered. I took a break from clean dieting and found it really hard to keep calories up with my studying schedule. Today is the first day getting back on track with the diet. I spent yesterday recuperating from Friday night???s heavy partying. I had originally wanted to do legs today, but I slipped on some ice last Friday and skinned up my left knee pretty bad, so I decided to do an arms day today (minus front and rear delts). I don???t plan on lifting for the next 12 days or so, as I will be on vacation to see the family. Today???s workout looked like this:

BICEPS
*Standing BB Curls* - 1x8@65, 1x6@75, 1x5@80
*Incline DB Curls* - 2x8@25

DELTOIDS
*DB Press* - 1x8@35, 1x7@40, 1x6@40
*Lateral Raises* - 1x7@20, 2x6@20

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* - 1x8@65 _(warmup)_, 2x6@75 superset w/ *CG bench *@ same weight
*Tricep Extensions *_(straightbar)_ - 2x8@100
*Tricep Extensions* _(rope) _superset w/ *Overhead Extensions *- 1x8@60/70

I also did a quick set of *reverse preacher curls *(1x8) and *hammer curls *(1x3) for forearms toward the end of my workout.

Total workout time today was about *45 minutes*.

I can???t wait to see my family, as I haven???t seen them since Labor Day weekend, due to them living out of state. Even so, I also can???t wait until I get back, since I will have about two weeks left of winter break where I plan to get back on track with lifting. I also plan on starting several new supplements which I have been hanging onto until after break when I can make sure I am focused on my health goals. The new supplements:

- MAN Clout   _  (I'm really excited about this one)_
- Optimum Nutrition???s 100% Casein Protein
- NOW Dextrose

Hopefully I won???t be doing too much boozing when I get back from break. Unfortunately, the first few weeks of a new semester is one of the best times to booze, since with new classes, the workload should be pretty light. I usually have pretty good self control when it comes to binge drinking, but I???m thinking I may have to booze at least once after break, since it will be a good friend???s birthday the weekend before school starts back up again.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 10, 2006)

Coming off of yet another HUGE break.. the biggest one yet. I feel like I am the laziest person on IM. I have really been slipping on my health goals lately, most of this fall semester in fact. Well I just got back from visiting my parents in Pennsylvania for winter break and started back up today. I also started using my Clout (by MAN) and Dextrose supplements today; I was saving them for after I got back from winter break.

DELTOIDS
*Seated DB Press* - 1x6@40, 2x8@45
*Lateral Raises* - 2x5/6@20
*Front DB Raises* - 1x8@15

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* - 1x8@65 (warmup), 3x6@75 superset w/ *CG bench *@ same weight
*Tricep Extensions* (cable, straightbar) - 1x8@100, 1x8@110
*Tricep Extensions* (cable, rope) superset w/ *Reverse Cable Pulls/Extensions *??? 2x8@50/60 // @70/80

CHEST
*DB Flies* - 3x6@30

Total workout time today was about *40 minutes*.

I think next week I will go back to doing Chest first, then Delts, then Tris as I had before. If I need to switch it up, I???ll probably change the number of sets and reps, and the order of when I do each exercise, but keep the general order of which muscles trained the same.

Very glad to be getting back into the health thing. I have been itching to work out for weeks, feeling lazy whenever I???m just sitting around. I only did one thing remotely close to working out, and that was mass pushups really late one night when I was just bored. Only got like 200 or so out. I believe my record is something short of 700, maybe closer to 650, I???d have to check.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 11, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Very glad to be getting back into the health thing. I have been itching to work out for weeks, feeling lazy whenever I???m just sitting around. I only did one thing remotely close to working out, and that was mass pushups really late one night when I was just bored. Only got like 200 or so out. I believe my record is something short of 700, maybe closer to 650, I???d have to check.



Welcome back Kent.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey thanks Frank!

I know I haven't been posting in my journal much since I've been back. Don't worry, I haven't been missing workouts, I've just let it slip my mind. I did a really quick bicep workout on Wednesday and Legs and Abs Friday. Today, I did back and light biceps.

It seems I haven't gotten much weaker in any of my exercises with the exception of maybe legs and back. It's hard to say, since DOMS has been kicking my ass lately. Today, my legs and abs were still very sore from last Friday's workout, so doing some of the back exercises were tough, therefore I dropped a lot of weight and intensity. In addition to doing the regular back workout, I also did light hams as usual, but added light biceps at the end of my workout since I did not do a full workout last Wednesday, and it was the only muscle I did not get any DOMS for. I don't know if it's the big break I took from working out, or if it's the new supplement (MAN Clout) that I have been taking.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there Kentdog.  I hear you on the doms.  I took about three weeks off and when I came back last friday I did squats.  I still have doms today!  Good luck with your program.

I saw your reply in the diet/nutrition section regarding Altheweigh Protein Powders.  I was really going to buy some, but she keeps letting me down.  I didn't want to reply there, because my point was already made and I didn't want to do any more mud slinging, but, come on, if it's her job, she should at least follow up emails.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 18, 2006)

hi kent


----------



## KentDog (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for stopping by! I usually like DOMS, but *not *when they last this long! But damn does it feel good to be getting back with the program.

Today I did Chest / Delts / Tris. I was able to do everything I had done before when doing chest / delts /tris (in that order) except I went a little lighter on the final set of DB Incline Bench and DB Presses (delts), but that was because I did not have my previous numbers with me on hand so I started lighter. Good thing is, that I know I could have done them though. Next week I'll def. hit those numbers again, maybe even go up some.

CHEST
*Bench Press* - 1x10@135 (warmup set), 1x7@185, 1x5@205, 1x3@215
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x6@45, 1x6@50, 1x6@55
*DB Flies* - 2x8@30

DELTOIDS
*DB Press* - 1x6@35, 2x6+@40
*Lateral Raises* - 2x8@20

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* ss w/ *CG Bench Press *- 1x6@65, 1x5@75
some cable exercises (3 sets total)


----------



## KentDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Did a short bicep/forearm workout today. It went great. I was 10 minutes late to class because I wanted to make sure I got in my PWO shake .

HOWEVER, I'm going to get completely smashed tonight though. It's a close friend's b-day bash and the beer is free. I estimate I will take in approximately 10-15 beers total before passing out. Will recoup tomorrow (diet) and get totally back on track Sunday (diet & workout).


----------



## KentDog (Jan 22, 2006)

Pretty good Legs/Abs workout today. Took about 40 minutes total.

As for Friday night, I didn't go all out. I'm not even sure I would have considered myself drunk; definately not wasted. I believe all I had was 8 beers and a couple glasses of champaign, but I also ate 3 double decker tacos from Taco Bell (it was that or pizza, I left it up to my girlfriend) after the bars closed. I probably won't drink again until this Saturday, but I don't plan on getting sloppy wasted since I want to first stay in to watch the Pacquiao v Morales II fight that will be hitting HBO Delayed Broadcast, as well as the Gatti fight.. then hit the bars for a buddie's bday.

Going to take tomorrow off, then lift Back on Tuesday.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 28, 2006)

I know I haven't been updating much lately, but that doesn't mean I have been skipping my workouts. I had a real quick bicep/forearm workout today.. looked like this:

BICEPS / FOREARMS
*Standing BB Curls* - 1x8@65 (warmup), 1x6@75, 1x6@80
*Incline DB Curls* - 3x7@25
*Reverse Preacher Curls *- 1x6@55
*Chin-ups *- 1 set till failure @bodyweight

Two days ago, did the Chest / Delts/ Tris workout.. everything was the same as usual, but I pushed out one more rep on my final set of bench press and didn't quite use as much weight for my last set of incline. Also only did two sets. Thursday's Chest / Delts / Tris workout looked like this:

CHEST
*Bench Press *- 1x10@135 (warmup set), 1x6@185, 1x6@205, 1x4@215
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x7@50, 1x7@55
*DB Flies *- 2x7@30

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise *- 1x6@40, 2x6@45
*Lateral Raises* - 3x6@20

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* superset w/ *CG Bench Press *- 2x6@75 (skullcrushers), followed with CG Bench Press till failure (each set)
*Tricep Extension* (straightbar) - 1 set @ 100 pounds

On the day before that, Wednesday, I did the usual Back workout. Nothing special about it, though I am still lifting lighter than usual for SLDL, for comfort reasons.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 28, 2006)

I should also note that I am getting ready to booze heavy tonight, it's a friend's birthday and it should be a lot of fun. Hope to spend tomorrow recouperating and doing homework, then back in the gym on Monday for Legs/Abs day.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Looking pretty good, Kentdog!  I've been doing some higher rep stuff at a 2-0-2 tempo and it frys my muscle groups.  Keep at it, buddy.  By the way, after Laura posted that new thread and Emma called her out I sent an email and actually got a response.  The office copied me on the reply and I'm supposed to be getting some samples soon


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks boilermaker! I might try a similar high rep scheme in a couple weeks as I feel like I need to switch things up soon. Not sure if ATW's definition of "soon" is the same as ours


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

So last night was a worthless night. I am now officially single, as I just broke up with my girlfriend of four months. Not sure if that's necessarily a good or bad thing, but it should likely work for my health goals. A good about last night for sure, is that I only had three beers and didn't get anywhere near as annihilated as I had planned, so I don't need today for recouperating. I am actually considering doing my Legs/Abs day one day early.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

So I was just looking at the first post in my journal and realized I should give an update as to where I was at.

I decided to forego the idea of a lean bulk months ago (I think it was winter break at my parents??? that changed my mind), however, I have been keeping my diet clean on the most part and I have also been keeping drinking down to a minimum, carefully picking the nights I go out. However, I must admit I will probably drink at least once in the next week.

My Current Supplements list has increased to:
- MAN Clout
- Optimum Nutrition???s Opti-Men Multi
- Optimum Nutrition???s 100% Whey Protein
- Optimum Nutrition???s 100% Casein Protein
- Sam???s Club Omega-3 Fish Oil caps
- Dextrose

Still using pretty much the same training split, although I will usually put a day or so in between Legs/Abs day and Back/Hams day:

*Day 1 *- Back / Hams
*Day 2 *- Chest / Delts / Triceps
Off
*Day 3 *- Biceps / Forearms
*Day 4* - Legs / Abs
Off
Off

The split is the same general order of workout by muscle groups, though the days I do them change due to school and other events.

Currently, my daily calorie intake ranges from* 3600-4000 calories*, sometimes less. I am at *169-170 pounds *morning weight in my boxer briefs after using the bathroom and before eating, so up about ten pounds since I started this bulk, although I do not know how much of that is water retention and fat gains. I don???t notice a huge amount of fat gain so far, but there is definitely additional fat.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Kentdog, don't sweat the girl thing.  You'll know when you hook up with the right one 

Man, that is a lot of calories.  I think I only eat about 2500 per day.  I'm trying to cut, but you are way over what I'm taking in.  That said, if it's working, then it's working.  I'll let you know if I ever get my ATW samples.  I'm skeptical, at best.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey boilermaker, thanks for the support man . I didn't think I'd be at this many calories at this time, but it seems to be working well so far without an unreasonable amount of fat gain. Might be one of those advantages of being young still (although I can't help but feel I'm getting old at 20, being midway through my junior year at college). I hear ya about those ATW samples. Make sure you let me know when/if you get them .

So I found it surprisingly hard to keep focus during today's Legs/Abs workout. It probably didn't help that my EX-girlfriend stopped by and cried for two hours. Even though I was unfocused when I was in the gym, I had no problem hitting the same weight I usually hit. In fact, I am fairly confident that next week I will be increasing my squatting weight, as well as the ROM for them (go slightly deeper). Total time in the gym today was only about 35 minutes, which is much shorter than usual. I guess I just felt so out of it I didn't feel much like pushing myself even further by doing more sets. Oh, and I found that abs after legs is *still *no fun .

About half an hour after my workout I called to check in on the ex-girlfriend to make sure she got home alright and was doing okay.. she was still crying .


----------



## KentDog (Feb 1, 2006)

Had a sweet back workout today. I think I increased weight on all my lifts. I give credit for the gains to switching up the order of my routine. I didn't switch much though, I just moved Lat Pulldowns to after my SLDLs and Bentover Rows. I ended up doing 4 sets of each (SLDL & Bentover Rows) instead of three, so I dropped one set off of Lat Pulldowns and Seated Rows (did 2 sets each exercise).

Although I didn't do that much weight for SLDLs and Bentover Rows, I still did more than last week. 4th set of SLDLs at 205 (8 reps), 4th set of Bentover Rows at 120 (7 reps per set, which is more than usual).

Not sure if it's all due to moving back the Lat Pulldowns, since I worked out earlier than usual (around 1pm), which may have had something to do with it. Going to go for more weight next week with the same routine as today (order).


----------



## KentDog (Feb 4, 2006)

Dang, got totally messed up last night at my buddies' birthday bash, which was a great time, although I know my health goals took a hit, especially since I started early (3pm-2am) which means I didn't get in all my calories (at least not from clean foods). But I gotta say, I didn't eat any pizza or junk food, I just didn't eat as much as I normally would have yesterday. I would say through the whole night I had over 10 beers, and 3 shots of rum. Closest thing to unhealthy I ate last night was a couple bites of a Jimmy John's sub. Going to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 5, 2006)

Went to the bars again tonight . Didn't drink as much as yesterday, but the diet was worse. Again, I didn't eat many calories throughout the day, and I ate out at some Mexican joint for dinner. I'd say I got in only 3 out of the typical 6 or 7 meals per day, seriously probably less than 2500 calories overall, and most of the calories were not _good _calories. I am really disappointed in myself tonight. I should not have went out. My throat hurts from yesterday night (yelling over the music to talk) and my wallet hurts from this weekend. It was a decent time tonight, but I really should not do these back to back drinking nights anymore unless it is for some kind of meaningful occassion like visiting friends at a different college or big game weekend during football season.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Kentdog, how's it going?  Watching the big game today, I imaginge.  Just wanted to let you know that my samples arrived from ATW.  Both of them .  One chocolate and one vanilla.  Haven't tried them yet.  With only two, I'm waiting for a special occaison, you know.  Maybe I'll break one out for the Super Bowl


----------



## KentDog (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Kentdog, how's it going?  Watching the big game today, I imaginge.  Just wanted to let you know that my samples arrived from ATW.  Both of them .  One chocolate and one vanilla.  Haven't tried them yet.  With only two, I'm waiting for a special occaison, you know.  Maybe I'll break one out for the Super Bowl



    
*TOO FUNNY!!*
Hey, turnaround time was only about a week and a half.. not bad for ATW.  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have been feeling so unmotivated lately, which in turn has been hurting me mentally, far more than physically. I just wish there were more hours in the day. With school going on and mid-terms coming up (3), I feel I am obligated to the books moreso than to the gym. And then come weekend time, I feel I have to relieve that stress from hitting the books weeklong by going out and partying. It's just so easy to sacrifice the health goals when everyone wants to party and you want it too. Sooo hard to balance school, work, health, and social life. I am beginning to envy you older guys and gals more and more by the day, seeing how you all make time for your health goals while working a 9-5. I know over the summer when I am working 40+ hours a week, I am constantly slipping as far as health goals go. 

So today was my first workout in almost a week (seems to be a lot of those lately). I picked up right where I left off, with Chest / Delts / Tris, also threw in 2 sets of weighted decline crunches. I hit the gym late tonight, as I accidently passed out after my last class from lack of sleep last night. Woke up, ate, then hit the gym around 9:15pm. Surprisingly, it was pretty packed. Had a good workout tonight though..

Numbers looked like this:

CHEST
*Bench Press* - 1x8@135 (warmup set), 1x8@185, 1x6@205
*DB Incline Bench* - 1x6@50, 1x6@55, 1x8@60
*DB Flies* - 2x8@30

DELTOIDS
*DB Press/Raise* - 2x5@45
*DB Lateral Raises *- 3x6@20

ABS
*Weighted Decline Crunches* - 1x10@25, 1x8@25

TRICEPS
*Skullcrushers* superset w/ *CG Bench Press *- 1x8@65 (warmup), 2x6@75 (skullcrushers), followed with CG Bench Press till failure (each set)

Workout was about *50 minutes*.

I didn't feel like going heavy on flat BB bench today, so I didn't do the regular final set of 215. Reason was, since it was so packed today, I got my least favorite flat bench, and it's positioned so close to the wall that no one can stand behind it to spot, so I didn't have a spotter. Really a shame since I was feeling pretty pumped up coming back from a week layoff. I guess I picked up the slack with DB Incline Bench when I finally pushed myself back up to *60 pound dumbbells*, and *8 reps *for the final set too! I was pretty happy about that.

I could have had a better Delt (lateral) workout though. I forgot what I did last time for dumbbell presses, so I just grabbed 45s to start with my first set and only did 5 with not the strictest form as I would have liked. I think if I would have started with 40 pounders, I may have been able to work my way up to 50s (last set), had I really pushed myself. Also felt my sets of DB lateral raises were pretty weak too.

Going to try to do a quick bicep / forearm tomorrow maybe between my classes. Not sure it will work since I have a study date with my ex who I am trying to end with good terms on so it might be necessary . Gotta do what'cha gotta do.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 9, 2006)

Had a great *LEGS *workout tonight, another late one (started at 9:30pm). Had a huge cheat meal earlier as well (someone surprised me with a large, Quizno's Black Angus sub  ), and one last night too (whole wheat grain fettuccine spicy chicken alfredo) which was loaded with bad fats (and I stuffed myself with two HUGE plates  ). Great overall day today, which is odd, not only because I didn't eat that well, but also because I had not gotten much sleep last night due to studying for a mid-term exam I had today. I also got laid  (usually makes me too tired to work out later).

Since I did abs last time, I didn't do them tonight. I did, however, do some like triceps for active recovery (planned on doing some pushups too but it slipped my mind until after I had left). Numbers:

LEGS
*Squat *- 1x10@135 _ATG (warmup)_, _Past-Parallel_: 1x8@225, 1x8@245, 1x8@265, 1x7@285
*Leg Extension* - 4x6@35
*Standing Calf Raises* (Smith Machine) - 1x10@140, 1x10@160, 1x10@170, 1x9@170

Took *40 Minutes*.

Short workout. I increased weight on squats which I was very happy about. I also increased the range of motion slightly, which felt awesome! In addition to that, I did one more set than usual. Same goes with Leg Extensions (4 sets). Standing Calf Raises were killer. I noticed later when coming back that my numbers were slightly lower than a previous workout I had done at 180 for the final set(s). Oh well, was still awesome.

I think I may change my training split into a three day split and throw biceps/forearms day with Back day. Going to try it in two days and see how I like it.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got done with my back / biceps workout and PWO shake tonight and I am totally exhausted right now. I didn't go into the gym with the best mood. Right before I was going to leave, I got a call from the ex and she got me all worked up. When we were dating, one thing that turned me onto her was that she wasn't a party girl like most of my other exes. But last night, she went out to party (I stayed in), she grinded on every guy at the bar, danced on the tables, ended up making out with AT LEAST two guys, one who stuck his hands down her pants, then she called me to BRAG about it, saying she could have had any guy she wanted, and she also asked me if I was cool with her dating the creep who stuck his hands down her pants.   

Anyway, tonight's numbers looked like this:

BACK
*Stiff-Legged Deadlifts* - 1x8@185 (warmup), 2x8@205, 1x8@215
*Bentover Row* - 1x8@95 (warmup), 3x7@115
*Seated Row* - _close-grip_: 2x8@115; _wide-grip_: 1x6@85
*Shoulder Shrugs* (Smith Machine): 3x8@120

Upped the weight yet again on the SLDLs, as well as kept reps up. I didn't get to as high of weight as I had last week for Bentover Rows, but I started sets at heavier weight.

BICEPS
*Standing BB Curls* - 1x6@65
*Preacher Curls* - 1x6@75, 1x5@75
*Incline DB Curls* - 2x6@25

I was pretty exhausted after my back workout was done and my biceps were already fatigued, so I didn't do many sets for biceps or very high weight. I found that I couldn't do much for standing BB curls since my back wasn't strong enough to support the weight when standing up after doing the back lifts.

HAMSTRINGS
*Leg Curls *(non-cable) - 3x7@60

This long workout took about *65+ minutes*.

Not sure if I'll stick with the 3-day split or go back to my 4-day split, as I didn't like how long this workout took, and the actual workout took a lot out of me without much left for biceps. I may skip working biceps altogether next week, then go back to my 4-day split the following week. Not that many people read my journal, but I am curious to hear what others think of this move.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Kentdog said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'll stick with the 3-day split or go back to my 4-day split, as I didn't like how long this workout took



I hear you on this one.  I'd like to shorten up my workouts by going to a 4 day split, but I also know that I wouldn't get in 4 workouts a week a lot of the time.  

Nice job today.  Tell your ex that just about any girl can get guys whenever they want.  That's just how it is.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the usual support boilermaker . I think I may go back to the 4-day split if I can. I am having a hard time getting in all my workouts as scheduled.

This whole week so far has been bad. I really wanted to do my Chest / Delts / Tris workout on Monday, but I had to study for my Law exam for the following day, which I think I did well on . Then to celebrate that and Valentine's Day, I went out with some girls to the bars and got pretty wasted . Then, on my recovery day (yesterday, Wed.), my ex took me to an all you can eat Chinese buffet which I know was terrible for me. I must have drank a gallon of water after that big meal (the stuff is loaded with salt!).

The weather is bad today with a snow storm coming in. I'm afraid the rest of this week and all of next week isn't going to go well either (I have two more mid-term exams and a group project due). Not sure when I can get my next workout in, but it's already taking a toll on me mentally.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hang tough and make good grades.  What are you doing going out with your ex after she threw it in your face last week?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hang tough and make good grades.  What are you doing going out with your ex after she threw it in your face last week?



hey boilermaker! Thanks for keeping up with my journal, buddy. I think I did well on the mid-terms; I'm finally done after last week. About the ex, I know, I know.. just hard for me to turn down a free meal every once in a while. I have forgiven her for that one weekend (somewhat), she was drunk and she's young(er). She's a freshman and I remember my freshman year being a lot crazier than hers is so far, so I am giving her some leway. We are definately still good friends.

As for working out... last Saturday was my first workout back since the 11th. I did Legs and Abs. Good workout. Just like the last Legs and Abs workout before except slightly less weight done on squats (last set ended at 275, 6 reps) and one less set overall (this kid rushed me - there is only one usuable squat rack in our gym and him asking to use it threw off my mental). However, went heavier on calf raises . Bout time I increased the weight on them anyhow.

I actually did a mass pushups workout last Thursday, which I haven't done since last year. It really killed my chest and tris, sore in the anterior delts some too. The area under my tris and right above my elbows got some pain for several days after as well (not cool). I only did a bit over 200 altogether, in sets of 40-50. I used to be able to do over 650!  

Tonight, I had a late back workout. Final set of SLDLs I believe were 10 pounds lighter than last time; I did 215 tonight. Was really tired early on in the workout, but it was good overall. I also did three light sets of curls for biceps after doing back (1 set standing BB curls @ 75 pounds, 2 sets incline DB curls w/ 25 pound dumbbells). The bicep curls didn't really do much for me, as I was already pretty tired. Workout took about 50 minutes.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 1, 2006)

Great chest/delts/tri workout today. I didn't go as heavy on flat bench (1x15@135 warmup, 1x8@185, 1x5@205) but I am back at 60 pound dumbbells for the last set of DB incline bench press (1x7@50, 1x7@55, 1x6@60). Did two sets of DB flies, 8 reps, at 30 pounds each DB.

Delts were crummy today. Did seated DB press at 40 pounds each DB for 2 sets of 6 and 7 reps. Final set of 6 reps with 45 pounders. Only did two small sets of lateral DB raises with 20 pound dumbbells.

Cranked out a set of skullcrushers superset with CG bench press (on the same EZ-curl bar) at 75 pounds till failure, did two light sets of cable tricep extensions using the rope, then went back and did another set of CG bench press with the EZ-curl bar at 75 pounds till failure.

Good workout, took a lot out of me. Workout length was just under 55 minutes.

Diet was awesome today. Will get in a little over 3600 calories, clean. I just recently went back to measuring things out and keeping a closer eye on what I am eating (measurements). I had taken about a 3 week break from this and it was a nice change of pace from what is considered "obsessive" by the norm (sheep). I am glad to be back to "obsessive" now.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking good, Kentdog.  How you been?


----------



## KentDog (Mar 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking good, Kentdog.  How you been?


I have been doing great, boilermaker,   hope things are going good for you as well. I have another exam coming up on Thursday so I may be getting lazy again real soon. Hopefully not, though.. I will try to squeeze in another two workouts before then.

Legs / Abs tonight went well. Did four working sets of squats (1x8@225, 1x8@255, 1x6@275, 1x6@285), followed by 3 sets of non-cable leg extensions (3x7@35 pounds each leg), and 3 sets of 10 rep calf raises with two 45lb plates on each side (smith machine), then finished with 3 sets of weighted decline crunches with a 25 pound plate against the chest (10 reps for the first set, then till failure on the last two so # of reps varied). I supersetted the last set of weighted decline crunches with a set of hanging leg raises and knee raises. Had hoped to do a set of kneeling cable crunches, but the stations were all taken. Felt good after leaving the gym, which is great because my mood wasn't the best when going in. Finished my preworkout meal, took my Clout, then got a phone call from a friend who needed me to pick her and some other friends up and drop them off individually since the driver locked herself out of her car. It was about 45 minutes later until I hit the gym.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, I think I may kill myself.. I just made a massive post and I got an internet error and now it's gone ! Guess I will try to replicate it now, but it'll never be the same .


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been lagging behind on journal entries lately. Good news is that I haven???t been missing any workouts.

I started working out at a new gym this past Monday after a friend of mine gave me a free 2-week trial membership pass at her gym. I figured I would give it a shot since it is slightly closer than my current gym and I don???t have to pay for parking on weekdays like I do at my regular gym.

So Monday was *Back* day. I believe I went slightly lighter on SLDLs, but only by 5 or 10 pounds. Did 3 working sets. The Smith Machine at this new gym is different from any SM I have been on before; it actually feels as if it were freeweight. I struggled doing shoulder shrugs on them with my usual weight (although technically it may be considered heavier than my usual weight if it were really freeweight since it would be non-assisted and the bar would count as well). The rest of the back workout looked the same. DOMS the next day were real hard on my rear delts .

Yesterday, I did *Chest/Delts/Tris*. Everything went as usual with the exception of bench press, I only did 2 working sets (1x10@135 warmup, 1x8@185, 1x7@205) since I didn???t feel like asking for a spot that night. I remember kind of wishing I had since I was pretty pumped up after the first and second sets. DOMS were especially bad on the triceps today, but not feeling much on the chest.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

Tonight???s *Leg/Abs* workout was a real ballbreaker. I had a *HUGE* pasta w/ chicken dinner tonight with a friend and it was loaded with Bertolli Olive Oil & Garlic sauce (I tried to pick a good brand). I ate three gigantic plates (I hate leftover pasta). I felt sick from overeating, I was so stuffed. Then I went to workout about an hour later. I had actually originally left about 20 minutes after eating, then had to drive back because I felt so sick. Anyway, I got to the gym still feeling overstuffed from the pasta and a bit tired (I had a law exam this afternoon which I had been studying non-stop for). I get there only to find this dude doing deadlifts on the only non-assisted squat rack. I ask him how many sets he has left and he says 3, so I say I???ll check back later. I end up doing 9 sets of various exercises (mostly leg presses, leg extensions and some curls) before the guy is finally done, and that is only when he sees me walking over there to ask again. I had glanced over numerous times between sets only to find him chatting with two friends, being loud and obnoxious; people from around the gym were turning to look at what was going on.

To my surprise, I did more weight than I had expected to, I even set a new personal record, and this is after doing several sets of leg presses, several of leg extensions, and several of curls.

1x10@135 ATG, 1x8@225 , 1x6@265, *1x6@295!*

And I did them all with perfect form, going deeper ROM than I had previously. Anyhow, I was pretty pumped about the new PR. After squats I did more leg extensions (I really don???t know why, other than to exhaust myself further). I think I did sets at 155, but these were the ???assisted??? machines. I???m not sure if they were cable-assisted, but this machine was definitely not like the machine at my usual gym; I could do far more weight. Did several sets of standing calf raises, then did several weighted ab exercises. After abs, I seriously felt like puking . It???s a good thing I didn???t because there are soooooo many hot girls at this new gym, I even traded smiles with several of the reallllly gorgeous ones. I think I may even be in love with one or two of them .


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a quick confession... I didn't mention earlier, but last Thursday I had a huge drinking night; I got mega wasted (bar crawl with lots of specials!). I felt so guilty about it after making a post about getting back into "obsessive" mode .

Anyway, I had to confess because I am only cheating myself. I am also going to have another drinking day+night tomorrow. I will try to take it easy. Hopefully it does not throw things off too much.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Kentdog, man that was a super workout.  Thankfully, I don't work out in a college town so nobody is buddy, buddy and ties up equipment like that too much.  I see a lot of dudes with workout partners and they always help each other with spotting, but I rarely see anyone go to failure.  Hardly, exertion Yet, alot of those same guys are bigger than me.  Go figure.

Anyway, with the drinking thing, I've struggled with that my whole life.  It's fine when you are in college.  You are there to learn and have fun.  And enjoy it while you can.  The real world doesn't suck, but it's a lot harder than college.  But you have to be able to let it go when this part of your life is over.  I got a great education and an even better wife, but letting go of having that much fun and freedom can be hard.  Make sure you can draw the line in the sand when you are done and you'll be fine


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2006)

Did a decent *Back *workout last night. I did SLDLs at 215 for the final two sets (four sets total: 1x8@185, 1x7@205, 2x7@215), which is not my best but not bad for me by any means. Did four sets of bentover rows, final set ending at I believe 120, which may be the most weight I've done on them for a while. I was going to quit on my third set at 115, but I was able to pull out 9 reps so I thought what the hell, I'll do another adding just those dinky little 2.5 pound plates on to see what I can get and I got 8. I then did two sets of lat pulldown which I haven't been doing much of lately since I usually don't have it in me after doing SLDLs and Bentover Rows. Then did seated rows (close grip bar) at 115 pounds (2 sets), then seated rows with the wide bar at 85 pounds.. went well. Ended the workout with seated leg curls and shoulder shrugs on the smith machine. Overall a great workout, I think my stamina was up that day.

Tonight, however.. was likely the *worst workout I've had in years*.

I donated plasma earlier today. I was surprised at how much they took out of me, the amount of plasma taken was seriously around the size of a large waterbottle; I will have to ask how much it was next time. All I know is that it is the maximum amount they can take according to their chart which is based on one's weight (they weighed me in at 185 wearing jeans and a t-shirt and this is after eating a small meal but drinking a lot of water - I was surprised since my morning weight according to my scale is closer to 175-177). Anyhow, the actual procedure took about an hour. As soon as I got home I ate a large meal and drank plenty of water. However, I became really tired and layed down only to pass out for about an hour. I ate another meal (chicken + brown rice) shortly before I planned to workout (which was 3.5-4 hours after I had finished donating plasma; they recommended giving myself 2 hours before lifting).

Everything felt normal up to my second working set of bench press. My arms had suddenly felt really fatigued. At this point, I had done 1x15@135 (warmup), 1x8@185, 1x8@195. I wanted to increase my weight to 205 for my final set, but didn't feel I had it in me all of a sudden. Good thing I didn't try to increase the weight because I could only push out 3 reps at 195 pounds for the final set. I was really disappointed in myself.

I then proceeded to do incline DB press and started off with 50 pounds (lately I have been ending with 60 pounds on my final set). Midway through my first set I knew I was going to have problems. My right arm pretty much just gave out. Coincidently, this is the arm that the needle was in for the hour I was getting my plasma drawn. I was so upset. And at this point, I was somewhat lightheaded, felt like I had the flu, and just felt plain tired (as if I were already at the end of a very strenuous workout when I was not even halfway through).

I then decided that I was going to have to go light for the rest of tonight. I did three sets of tricep extensions on the cables (2 sets with a straightbar, 1 with the rope), and 2x8@20lb each DB for lateral raises (shoulders).

I don't remember the last time I left the gym without finishing 90% of my workout, but it was definitely a hell of a long time ago. I only spent about 25 minutes in the gym tonight doing about half of a workout (half-assed at that)that usually takes me about 55 minutes. Needless to say I am really disappointed in myself and I don't plan on doing another workout after donating plasma again. I honestly didn't even feel good enough to drive home after tonight's workout.

I had originally planned on doing this Chest/Delts/Tris workout tomorrow, but I am loaning my brother my car tomorrow (his is getting his car fixed, some asshole smashed off his side-view mirrors   ).


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Kentdog, man that was a super workout.  Thankfully, I don't work out in a college town so nobody is buddy, buddy and ties up equipment like that too much.  I see a lot of dudes with workout partners and they always help each other with spotting, but I rarely see anyone go to failure.  Hardly, exertion Yet, alot of those same guys are bigger than me.  Go figure.
> 
> Anyway, with the drinking thing, I've struggled with that my whole life.  It's fine when you are in college.  You are there to learn and have fun.  And enjoy it while you can.  The real world doesn't suck, but it's a lot harder than college.  But you have to be able to let it go when this part of your life is over.  I got a great education and an even better wife, but letting go of having that much fun and freedom can be hard.  Make sure you can draw the line in the sand when you are done and you'll be fine


Hey boilermaker, thanks for the props . On some lifts I feel obligated to go to failure or at least close to failure. I don't even feel like I've had a workout if I'm not struggling or breathing real hard on the final reps. But yeah, we all know and see guys like that, who go in the gym and leave without breaking a sweat. Gotta hate it more if they're bigger too .

Thanks for the advice on the drinking. It's strange because it had been such a big part of my life my senior year in high school and still is through most of college so far. There was a time when I didn't even know how to have fun without alcohol come weekend. I have gotten it under control since midway through the spring semester of my sophomore year (when I got my second underaged drinking ticket, then months later, wrongfully arrested for a public intox which I fought and won). I figured the same thing... I'm young, in college, now single, I should party it up every once in a while and every chance I get during football season as well as post-exams (these are mandatory ). It's just hard to set the health goals aside when it's a big part of my life as well. But I definitely should not feel so guilty about partying when I do, especially since I am not doing it so often as it is right now. Thanks for the encouragement, boilermaker. I would much rather go out and party every once in a while than stay in all the time.


----------



## FranktheTank (Mar 14, 2006)

Kent! What up man?  Good to see someone has stuck with their journal ...by the way what the hell is plasma...sperm?


----------



## KentDog (Mar 16, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Kent! What up man?  Good to see someone has stuck with their journal ...by the way what the hell is plasma...sperm?


Hey Frank, thanks for stopping back! Plasma is essentially 10% of your blood. They use it for scientific research is what I'm told. I don't think I'll be doing this again, as they make thousands off what they take from you and the process itself is real draining.

I redeemed myself yesterday for Monday's crummy workout. I set yet another personal record for squats!

LEGS
*Squats* - 1x10@135 ATG _(warmup)_, 1x8@225 ATG, 1x6@275, 1x7@*305*
*Leg Extension* - 4 sets at various weight, 140 on final sets
*Seated Calf Raise* - 3x10@70

Although 70 pounds doesn't sound like much for calf raises, they absolutely killed my calves! I did them really slow and held them for two seconds on the top and bottom points of the reps (as usual) and my legs were doing "the shake" at the peak of every rep on the final set.

ABS
*Decline Crunches* - 1x8@25
*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 1 set till failure at 140(?) pounds
*Hanging Leg Raises* ss w/ *Knee Raises *- 1 set till failure

Last night's Legs/Abs workout was another "almost puker" meaning I felt like puking after I was done; it was great. Legs were immediately sore just hours upon coming home.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 18, 2006)

I was really pumped to go workout yesterday afternoon. As soon as I was done eating my pre-workout meal, a friend called me and said she was going to stop by for a bit since she was in the area. Anyway, she ended up staying a bit longer than I had wanted and I ended up losing some of the drive I had for working out earlier. I took my creatine (back to CEE starting yesterday now that the Clout has been gone) and hit the gym. There was this one dude there who had a TERRIBLE case of BO; the worst I have smelt in a while. I had to hold my breath when he walked by, and wait longer to use whichever machines he was on or near so that he would not be around when I wanted to use it. To make things worse, this girl runs into the room (from the cardio area) and *PUKES *  in the trashcan right next to the drinking fountain! Unbelievable!

But even with these "distractions," I was able to increase weight on bentover rows  . I also ended up doing a bit more overall volume than I do normally, which I don't feel classifies as overtraining, and I did some direct bicep work as well and wasn't as fatigued as I would have expected; I actually feel I should have done a couple more sets to really get a pump going, but too late now.

BACK
*SLDL* - 1x8@135 (warmup), 1x8@185, 1x8@205, 2x7@215
*Bentover Rows* - 1x8@95 (warmup), 1x6@105, 1x7@115, 1x7@125
*Lat Pulldowns* - 1x8@120 _(wide-grip)_, 2x6@130 _(close-grip)_
*Seated Row* (close-grip) - 1x8@115, 1x6@130
*Shoulder Shrugs* (Smith) - 1x10@130, 2x8@140

HAMS
*Seated Leg Curls* - 1x8@55, 2x7@60

BICEPS
*Preacher Curls* - 1x8@75, 1x6@80, 1x3@85
*Incline DB Curls* - 1x?@25/ea

Went light on the SLDLs just for comfort reasons. Don't remember how many reps of incline DB curls I ended up doing, but it was a quick set at too light of weight and I had chosen not to do more. Overall a pretty good workout. Looking forward to Chest / Delts / Tris tomorrow which should be better than the last one  .


----------



## KentDog (Mar 20, 2006)

My shoulders, especially my right one, were being a real pain tonight so in turn I had a pretty mediocre Chest/Delts/Tris workout. That ontop of being tired and still somewhat sick (I really don't get it because I'm never sick). I didn't do very much for chest today:

*Bench Press* - 1x15@135 (warmup), 1x6@185, 1x6@205
*Incline DB Press* - 1x8@45, 1x8@50, 1x6@55

Shoulder exercises were hard to do with the shoulders being uncomfortable and all. I did several light sets of *Seated DB Press *(1x8@35, 1x8@40, 1x8@45) and 3 sets of *Lateral DB Raises *w/ 20 pound DBs (2x8, 1x6).

Did two working sets of *skullcrushers *superset w/ *close-grip bench press* till failure at 75 pounds, warmup set was at only 65 pounds (and was uncomfortable.. I think it was my wrists). Did three sets of *cable tri extensions* and left. Total gym time was about *45 minutes*.

I was pretty unmotivated to work out tonight, I feel I only did it because I was supposed to do it yesterday and I have an exam later this week so I didn't think I'd be able to get the workout in otherwise.

Pretty disappointed the last few Chest/Delts/Tris workouts have been sub-par lately.


----------



## FranktheTank (Mar 21, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> I was pretty unmotivated to work out tonight, I feel I only did it because I was supposed to do it yesterday and I have an exam later this week so I didn't think I'd be able to get the workout in otherwise.
> 
> Pretty disappointed the last few Chest/Delts/Tris workouts have been sub-par lately.



Good to see even though your not in the best of spirits, you still managed to workout.  Good shit Kent.    Keep up the good work.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Kent, you're on a pretty good roll here.  Keep up the good work


----------

